# eyeos 2.5 = pretty cool



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks to *solaris17* for pointing out eyeos to me. it is a cloud operating system that runs on multiple platforms. i have it running flawlessly under ubuntu 10.10. i had to do some php5 tweaking and had to make some changes to their settings.php file and i had to add a ton of different libraries and drivers ive never heard of but i got it to work nevertheless. 

essentially it is a tool for collaboration, a lot like google docs but with a desktop http://eyeos.org/

users can have their own private files and then if they want they can share them so others can work on them (spreadsheets, docs, images, music) just like you would in the office. what's even cooler is you can share your files to the outside world. for instance, i just shared a song and it gave me a url which i can link to anywhere. you can set a password on it and an expiration date. 

i highly recommend trying this out .


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am pumped.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 7, 2011)

nice


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 7, 2011)

me and easy have been testing it, it really is fantastic. no lag that i can experience it uses about 125mb of your browser (chrome) iv tested it with a few diffirent browsers and it works flawless looks decent and I really think this would be great for the programmers on TPU. no need for PM collaboration. etc. when you can make it in real time working together chatting sharing files rendering its fantastic the possibilities are awesome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2011)

v2.x is a complete rewrite of the system since v1.9 and has only been out for a few months. they are still working on documentation for developers who can make open source applications to run on it. it is hard to say if this will be THE cloud operating system but it certainly has a pretty good head start.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Very cool stuff but it doesn't appear to use any encryption (at least not in the public trial server) and I have additional concerns about the security.  I may install it on my web development server and see what I can do with it.

Anyone want to host a TPU eyeos server?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2011)

i am running one but i dont want to give out the domain (publicly) for it because it could easily be hammered. im not sure how well it will hold up to hack attacks.


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 7, 2011)

i tried it and liked it ^_^


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was doing some reading and apparently IBM was intrested in them


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2011)

developer manual for 2.x is found here

http://planet.eyeos.org/index.php?option=com_jdownloads&Itemid=21&view=view.download&catid=3&cid=6


----------



## Disparia (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting. Haven't been 'wowed' yet, but the Dashboard mode is helping 

I'll check it out more tomorrow.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2011)

in a nutshell, if you know javascipt then you can easily code apps for eyeos. you will need to know a bit of php to get it to interact with their API, etc but any seasoned coder could put some cool apps together.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 8, 2011)

oh really?


----------

